# Weed



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay so im going to start off by saying a few months ago i experienced DP for the first time after smoking some weed and i had promised myself i would never smoke it again. Anyway my symptoms became less noticable although still there i was not panicking or anxious as much throughout the months exept yesturday when i stupidly decided to smoke some weed. I know i am the biggest idiot but i was very drunk and my friends kept offering me it and i could not say no. But anyway i came home and fell asleep and feel exactly the same as i did last time.. Its almost like im in a dream and everything means nothing to me. Im not panicking as much because i know its my fault and i shouldnt of smoked the weed but i was just wondering if anyone knows what helps get rid of DP


----------



## david_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know how you feel lol. First time I smoked it I only felt DP symptoms for a day, second time is when they started to stay. It's been a little over a month now and I feel 85% better. The first couple weeks are crucial to treating weed induced DP. Start excerising, taking vitamins, eating right, start becoming more and more social talking/going out with people - this is easier said than done (not the ones that drink or smoke weed), and DO NOT think about DP, try your very hardest not to think of DP and stay calm. Take some natural anxiety remedies if you need to calm down, they do work. Do not worry, and just stay positive. DP IS NOT permanent - it'll just stick around longer and longer the more you beat yourself up over it and do things to trigger it (such as drugs, anxiety attacks, unhealthy eating/social habits). From my own research all the people that say they've had it for thirty or forty years now is outragous and they don't seem the least bit motivated to get rid of it and still in a depressed state, which will cause DP to stick around. They could also have it from underlying trauma incidents that have yet to be psychologically fixed. So just be careful of what you read on here! A lot is helpful, but there's also a good amount that can trigger anxiety.

Anxiety = worse DP.

You'll be just fine


----------



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

david_1 said:


> I know how you feel lol. First time I smoked it I only felt DP symptoms for a day, second time is when they started to stay. It's been a little over a month now and I feel 85% better. The first couple weeks are crucial to treating weed induced DP. Start excerising, taking vitamins, eating right, start becoming more and more social talking/going out with people - this is easier said than done (not the ones that drink or smoke weed), and DO NOT think about DP, try your very hardest not to think of DP and stay calm. Take some natural anxiety remedies if you need to calm down, they do work. Do not worry, and just stay positive. DP IS NOT permanent - it'll just stick around longer and longer the more you beat yourself up over it and do things to trigger it (such as drugs, anxiety attacks, unhealthy eating/social habits). From my own research all the people that say they've had it for thirty or forty years now is outragous and they don't seem the least bit motivated to get rid of it and still in a depressed state, which will cause DP to stick around. They could also have it from underlying trauma incidents that have yet to be psychologically fixed. So just be careful of what you read on here! A lot is helpful, but there's also a good amount that can trigger anxiety.
> 
> Anxiety = worse DP.
> 
> You'll be just fine


Thankyou so much for taking your time to reply to this. I find it hard to go out and excersize as i convinced myself i have a brain tumor due to all the stress of my mum having one and the weed just topped it off so for months i havent been great. I even had an MRI scan yesturday and i am getting my results very soon! But thankyou so much for your advice! I feel fine when im drinking its just smoking weed i can not handle and as my boyfriend and most of my friends smoke it its very hard for me not too as i dont like explaining to them why i cant because they will probably laugh at me


----------



## david_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

First let's clear that it wasn't a stupid decision to smoke the weed and also that it isn't your fault, peer pressure can do some crazy stuff! (forgot to mention that in the first post). But when your boyfriend and other friends are smoking you need to realize what's worse - smoking weed and having the chance of DP lasting even LONGER than before or a few people laughing at you while at a very young age when you have the rest of your life to forget that and move on? The hurt of friends laughing won't last as long as the hurt of DP. Weed is so much stronger these days than it was when it first hit the media. So it can have some crazy effects on different people.

I'm not saying you have to be an Olympic athlete or anything when I say 'exercise' lol. Just try your best to get out in the sun and maybe sweat a little. Also cut back on high caffeine things such as soda and coffee, these can release certain chemicals in the brain that will make you feel the DP worse.

I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I guess I'd hold back on the exercise until you get the MRI scan results back, but don't lose confidence. DP is completely in your brain, so if you think you are going to lose, you will lose - BUT if you stay motivated to get over it, you will.


----------



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

david_1 said:


> First let's clear that it wasn't a stupid decision to smoke the weed and also that it isn't your fault, peer pressure can do some crazy stuff! (forgot to mention that in the first post). But when your boyfriend and other friends are smoking you need to realize what's worse - smoking weed and having the chance of DP lasting even LONGER than before or a few people laughing at you while at a very young age when you have the rest of your life to forget that and move on? The hurt of friends laughing won't last as long as the hurt of DP. Weed is so much stronger these days than it was when it first hit the media. So it can have some crazy effects on different people.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to be an Olympic athlete or anything when I say 'exercise' lol. Just try your best to get out in the sun and maybe sweat a little. Also cut back on high caffeine things such as soda and coffee, these can release certain chemicals in the brain that will make you feel the DP worse.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I guess I'd hold back on the exercise until you get the MRI scan results back, but don't lose confidence. DP is completely in your brain, so if you think you are going to lose, you will lose - BUT if you stay motivated to get over it, you will.


Thankyou so much this really helped i completely understand i need to stop worrying about what people think of me! Thankyou again


----------

